# Why do people hide on a forum



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Why do people go "on hide" puzzles me are they insecure ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

whats hide james? as big and ugly as me cant bloody hide m8


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

there's an option to log in as hidden, but i agree why would you need or want to do that? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys it is so there other half cant come on here and see how much they are spending on mods :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been hidden a couple of nights now - can't get in otherwise! Nowt unterior or odd!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I find it a little odd :roll: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Before becoming a Mod, I was always hidden on here... clicked the hide option in settings many years ago and left it


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

So that makes you an odd mod.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Nilesong said:


> So that makes you an odd mod.


 :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Because they drive cars like this

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3279758.htm


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lovely car.................. NOT :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Iv just been a little sick looking at that atrocity! :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Well it's different and it will get you noticed.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mmm must be some kind of a cunning stunt.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> Because they drive cars like this
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3279758.htm


Gosh. That's.... Different!

I wouldn't buy it personally, and neither would Toshiba I suspect!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wonder if Andy has seen that might be his next mod

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have. And it's yellow


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

> where to start car sell's itself


love it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Exactly, why hide? All you need to do is go to members and click a few times and the rankings tell the status of someone who spends alot of time on here :lol:  so whether you hide or not that still gives away the amont of time you are on here :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It only gives away the number of posts iirc. So someone can still read loads of threads while being 'non visible' to others


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow I have not seen that yellow one before, that is one of the worst atrocities I have ever had the misfortune to lay my eyes on 

Charlie


----------

